# Bowstrings for Gracie Purdum Project



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

Currently build time is 5 days.


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

Keep this at the top for a good cause


----------



## jack88 (May 22, 2010)

Great string maker, my Invasion looks and shoots amazing with the strings/cables from BCB! Have a second set on the way for my Matrix.


----------



## BowHunter4Lif (Jul 23, 2009)

This is a great cause and Rick's sets are second to none!


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

Athens is very involved.


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Here is a sample of the LD cord that matches my strings from BC Bowstrings. Diffinitely a worthwhile cause with a TOP NOTCH job of string making. The purple and pink would make awesome colors for your target bows.

Good thing your doing.....

Sorry, the first 2 pics are little fuzzy, but you can see how it is attatched.....camera wasn't quite focusing right.


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

Great cause and great set of strings


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

BC Bowstrings said:


> Athens is very involved.


You did'nt answer my question, I know Athens is trying to raise money. I dont wanna be involved with Athens when it comes to raiseing money for another family.


----------



## TxSportsman (Nov 7, 2007)

ILLbucknut said:


> You did'nt answer my question, I know Athens is trying to raise money. I dont wanna be involved with Athens when it comes to raiseing money for another family.


This is a great cause and an awesome gift of generosity on BC's part. Please take your agenda elsewhere. Onward and upward.


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

The money is going to the family..... And the sweet little girl who needs our support..


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Well, the auction is on the Athens forum, so if that will keep you from helping out a good cause, then it's probably best you wasn't involved.

Athens helped start this.....But BC Bowstrings is helping out here also. So if you want to order straight from BC Bowstrings, the money will be donated to this cause (the family) by BC Bowstrings.


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

Got the first sale!
Let's keep it rolling!


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

1 set regular
1 set "Gracie's Strings"

Thank You for both orders!!


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

I gotta go out of town for my day job the next 2 days. Just to be safe I am bumping build time to 7 days for future orders. 
I'll do my best to get them out quicker though.


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

Great thing your doing Rick! I tip my hat to you.


----------



## Kevo (Feb 27, 2011)

ILLbucknut said:


> You did'nt answer my question, I know Athens is trying to raise money. I dont wanna be involved with Athens when it comes to raiseing money for another family.


This Fundraiser might have been started by Athens but has nothing to do with someone's beef with one bow company or the other. I don't know what could've happened between you and Athens that would stop you from helping a little girl with cancer that you would've helped if the Athens name hadn't been mentioned, nor do I care to know.

What I do know is that this is to help
A sick little girl and her family and regardless of who's involved you shouldn't let your feelings get in the way of that! 

I hope you get your issues cleared up and I will pray for you as well.


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

I've spoken with ILLbucknut via pm and this issue has been resolved, he wishes Bluff Country Bowstrings the best with this program. Let's drop this and stay focused on the issue at hand.

Thanks
Rick


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

Awesome offer Rick!


----------



## greenhead2492 (Aug 27, 2011)

How long will this fundraiser be running?


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

greenhead2492 said:


> How long will this fundraiser be running?


The end of May


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Gracie's purple and pink strings would look awesome on a target bow.....


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

Keep it at the top for everyone to see.Let's get some strings ordered


----------



## chirohunter73 (Nov 29, 2008)

i would put them on my hunting bow, I might be selling my Vector and not sure what I will end up with so I will hit you up once I figure that part out. If I don't end up selling I will get some for the vector.


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

chirohunter73 said:


> i would put them on my hunting bow, I might be selling my Vector and not sure what I will end up with so I will hit you up once I figure that part out. If I don't end up selling I will get some for the vector.


You won't be disappointed if you get them.

Rick
It takes a GREAT man to give up a portion of his earnings


----------



## chirohunter73 (Nov 29, 2008)

Yeah Its not often you find a guy who will do this especially in today's economy!!!


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

Wow what a fantastic thing to do. your a good man Rick. 
proud to promote BCB


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

I'll take set of purple and pink with purple serving for my exceed


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

Okie101 said:


> Gracie's purple and pink strings would look awesome on a target bow.....



GOING ON MY ALL BLACK EXCEED 
:thumbup:


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

nitroteam said:


> GOING ON MY ALL BLACK EXCEED
> :thumbup:


That will look sweet..... this needs to stay up top for Gracie... Way to go Rick, this is very nice of you..Rick builds some great strings so you will be getting a great set of strings and helping out a sweet little girl...


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

nitroteam said:


> GOING ON MY ALL BLACK EXCEED
> :thumbup:


that should look really Sharp!!


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

shooter6687 said:


> That will look sweet..... this needs to stay up top for Gracie... Way to go Rick, this is very nice of you..Rick builds some great strings so you will be getting a great set of strings and helping out a sweet little girl...


Got 2 sets of his strings already so I know the quality and am happy to help. 
I'll post pics as soon as they arrive. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

nitroteam said:


> GOING ON MY ALL BLACK EXCEED
> :thumbup:


That will look good Nitro. Got a set coming for my blue one.


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ohiorobp (Nov 20, 2011)

This is my precious angle your helping when buying.


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

Adorable!


----------



## jack88 (May 22, 2010)

ttt


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

ttt


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

Keep those orders going


----------



## Wvuhunter23 (Feb 29, 2012)

To be helping Gracie and her family in there time of need says alot for a person and what can happen when a archery family can do.I was told about Gracie and fundraising project from a very good friend of mine that i truly consider like a brother that goes by Vahunter01 and is a staff shooter for athens. Me and my wife and our 3 year old little girl sat down and read her story and couldn't bare to think of what all she and her family was going thru.For Gracie and her family our hopes and prayer are with u and want to say to all the archery family any little bit helps.ttt


----------



## ohiorobp (Nov 20, 2011)

Wvuhunter23 said:


> To be helping Gracie and her family in there time of need says alot for a person and what can happen when a archery family can do.I was told about Gracie and fundraising project from a very good friend of mine that i truly consider like a brother that goes by Vahunter01 and is a staff shooter for athens. Me and my wife and our 3 year old little girl sat down and read her story and couldn't bare to think of what all she and her family was going thru.For Gracie and her family our hopes and prayer are with u and want to say to all the archery family any little bit helps.ttt


I really dont have the words to express my gratefulness. Thank you so much for the prayers they mean the world to us. Vahunter01 is a great guy....that's so awesome.

God bless you and your family!


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

ttt


----------



## tecshooter (Oct 29, 2003)

Bump


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

up top


----------



## K_G_1 (Sep 29, 2011)

PM sent. Great cause!


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

all pm's returned.


----------



## The Guardian (Mar 4, 2007)

ohiorobp said:


> This is my precious angle your helping when buying.
> View attachment 1356991



I am VERY happy to help! I just ordered 2 sets of BC strings and cables to help Gracie out. What a cutie she is- prayers sent and well wishes for you and her!! )


----------



## Wvuhunter23 (Feb 29, 2012)

ttt


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## cwanty03 (Feb 10, 2010)

ttt! Hopefully I can get a recurve string!


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

PM sent!


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## tecshooter (Oct 29, 2003)

Up again!


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Got some of Gracies strings all set up on baby blue......:cool


----------



## tecshooter (Oct 29, 2003)

Those look awesome! Congrats on the Gracie strings!


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

tecshooter said:


> Those look awesome! Congrats on the Gracie strings!


Yours should be showing up Mon or Tues.


----------



## tecshooter (Oct 29, 2003)

Great! Can't wait!


----------



## tripleb2431 (Aug 25, 2009)

just sent you pm on athens forum prob be placing order next week or two after get my couple questions answered are theses your normal rates you charge all the time or did you drop price to get more people to bite cause sounds like heck of a deal thanks for all you are doing we are very tight on a budget right now so cant do to much to help but was really do for new strings last year but money was not there so prayed they make it through last season and they did but dont want to risk chance of busting one this year so have to get new strings i see no better time than right now knowing some of money is going to help Gracie


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

$60 as a starting price for 2 color is regular price. There are numerous add-ons though. This is what works best for me right now


----------



## tecshooter (Oct 29, 2003)

Here's my set of Gracie's strings. Could not have turned out nicer. Thanks, Rick!


----------



## tecshooter (Oct 29, 2003)

ttt


----------



## BowHunter4Lif (Jul 23, 2009)

Another shout out to Rick for his amazing product and service!


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

Man those look good mine should be in in the next day or so.


----------



## ohiorobp (Nov 20, 2011)

nitroteam said:


> Man those look good mine should be in in the next day or so.


Lets see them pics brother.


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

Got my Gracie strings yesterday, got them installed and tuned today now headed to the IBO nationals to show them off. 
The least I could do to help out this little girl. 


God bless ya Gracie. 




Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

Very nice!!


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

nitroteam said:


> Got my Gracie strings yesterday, got them installed and tuned today now headed to the IBO nationals to show them off.
> The least I could do to help out this little girl.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks they turns out great. 

I got lots of compliments at Bedford today and be prepared for some more orders :thumbup:


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

Bring 'em on!


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Strings look awesome Nitro....and all for a great cause.


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

ATTENTION!!!!!!!!!!!!
I have a brand new, in un-opened package, Ripcord Code Red rest that I will be giving away to anyone that has ordered a set of strings from me in the month of May. 
I will be drawing a name at random on June 1st for the rest. 
So if you haven't ordered yet, now is a great time. 
Part of your order goes to a great cause and you have a chance to win a great rest. This includes regular orders and Purple and Pink sets.
Right now the odds are pretty good!


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## tripleb2431 (Aug 25, 2009)

just placed an order for florescent green and black strings for my Athens Accomplice32 will post pics when get it set up


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

BC Bowstrings said:


> ATTENTION!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I have a brand new, in un-opened package, Ripcord Code Red rest that I will be giving away to anyone that has ordered a set of strings from me in the month of May.
> I will be drawing a name at random on June 1st for the rest.
> So if you haven't ordered yet, now is a great time.
> ...


Thank you for the chance.....


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

Rick is is a little spiff by bowjunkie.com filmed at Bedford this weekend featuring your Gracie strings on my Athens exceed.
Not to bad for being put on the spot. 


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7reb197A5dU

Thanks for all you do 
T.


----------



## tecshooter (Oct 29, 2003)

Bump!


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

BC Bowstrings said:


> ATTENTION!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I have a brand new, in un-opened package, Ripcord Code Red rest that I will be giving away to anyone that has ordered a set of strings from me in the month of May.
> I will be drawing a name at random on June 1st for the rest.
> So if you haven't ordered yet, now is a great time.
> ...


8-1 odds right now, get in on this! Great deal for an even greater cause and you could win a rest. I will not allow anyone to be disappionted in my strings.


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

BC Bowstrings said:


> ATTENTION!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I have a brand new, in un-opened package, Ripcord Code Red rest that I will be giving away to anyone that has ordered a set of strings from me in the month of May.
> I will be drawing a name at random on June 1st for the rest.
> So if you haven't ordered yet, now is a great time.
> ...


Bump for the night.


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

3 day turnaround. 1 week left, would love to get a few more sets sold.


----------



## Kevo (Feb 27, 2011)

TTT 

The auction was a huge success, let's finish this with a bang also!!


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

Get your orders in help a great call


----------



## tecshooter (Oct 29, 2003)

Up again! Let's sell some more strings for Gracie!


----------

